# July-aug.'07 Hapkido Seminars Nj & NH GM Lim - Djn Choi Student



## Jungki Hapkido (Jul 23, 2007)

*Grandmaster Lim is an original *
*disciple of HKD Founder Choi, Yong *
*Sul. He studied with the founder for *
*19 years. Nine of those years were *
*private sessions. Don't miss this *
*opportunity to experience these truly *
*dynamic techniques as passed on *
*from Founder Choi and meet a living *
*legend. (www.jungkikwan.com)*

*Learn original Hapkido techniques at *
*these "hands-on" seminars!*

*All participants must wear a uniform.*

*No spectators please.*

*Sword Seminar- Participants please *
*bring your own wooden sword. *
*Wooden swords only.*
*There will be limited swords to borrow*

*New Jersey*

*Hapkido **Sat., July 28th - 12-4 p.m.*

*Holiday Inn*
*1 Route 46 Westbound*
*Totowa, NJ 07512*
*(973) 785-9000*

*(If lodging, mention this seminar to receive *
*discounted room rate.)*

*Sun. July 29th - 12-4 p.m.*

*Iron Eagle Hapkido*
*26 Lakeside Ave. (Rear)*
*Pompton Lakes, NJ 07442*
*(973) 839-9700*

*DIFFERENT HKD MATERIAL WILL BE TAUGHT ON SAT. & SUN.*


*New Hampshire*

*Atlantic Gymnastics*
*898-R Central Ave.*
*Dover, NH 03820*

*Kuhapdo (Sword)-** Friday, Aug. 3rd 6:30-9:30 p.m.*

*Participants must bring their own wooden sword.*
*WOODEN SWORDS ONLY.*

*Hapkido- **Sat., Aug. 4th 12 p.m.- 4 p.m.*


*Early Registration Deadline: 6/1/07.*

*Registration will be accepted at the door, however *
*there will be no discounted rate.- See **registration form.*

*No discounts will be applied for registration received *
*after 6/1/07. No refunds will be issued. Checks will *
*not be accepted day(s) of seminars.- Cash only.*

*Credit card payment accepted via PAYPAL: *
*admin@jungkihapkidoamerica.com*

*Checks or money orders payable to Iron Eagle/Safe *
*Hapkido.*


*MORE INFO-*

*http://www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com/limseminar2007.html*




*JUNGKI HAPKIDO VIDEO SERIES*

*Watch Grandmaster Lim & the Jung Ki *
*Korean Masters instruct the HKD *
*techniques/requirements*
*from white to black belt.*

*3 DVDS*

*Orthodox Hapkido Vol. 1 White-Yellow*
*Orthodox Hapkido Vol 2. Blue-Red*
*Orthodox Hapkido Vol. 3 Purple*

*$50.00 each*

*KUHAPDO (Sword) DVD*
*$50.00 each*

*2 or 3 - DVDS shipping $10.00 within U.S.*
*1 - DVD shipping-$5.00 within U.S.*

*To order visit:** jungkihapkidoamerica.com*
*or e-mail **hapkido@optonline.net*






*ORDER YOUR GRANDMASTER LIM*
*HAPKIDO & KUHAPDO*
*SEMINAR 2007*
*T-SHIRTS*
*WHEN YOU **REGISTER!*

*1 for $15.00 or 2 for $25.00*


----------

